# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ไฟหน้า LED Headlight Gen8 ไม่ใช้พัดลม 2400 Lumen ประกัน 18 เดือน

## xenon001

ขายปลีก-ส่ง ไฟหน้าLED เทคโนโลยี่ใหม่ล่าสุด ความสว่าง 2400 Lumen ใช้ซิ้งค์ระบายความร้อน ไม่ใช้ไม่ลม ติดตั้งง่าย ให้แสงที่จับถนนดีกว่าไฟxenon ทำให้มองเห็นถนนได้ดีกว่า แสงไม่ฟุ้ง ประหยัดไฟ ระบบมีเสถียรภาพสูงรับประกัน สินค้า 18 เดือนเต็ม 
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]โทร.085-0015551 , 090-2421551 ID Line : 0902421551   ติดต่อ เอ ครับ[/HIGHLIGHT]
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]รับสายทุกวันเวลา 08.00-22.00 น.[/HIGHLIGHT]
*รายการสินค้า*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com :Embarrassment: ffice :Embarrassment: ffice" /><o :Stick Out Tongue: ></o :Stick Out Tongue: >
LED Headlight H4 ไฟสูงต่ำ  ราคาคู่ล่ะ 2,900 บาท<o :Stick Out Tongue: ></o :Stick Out Tongue: >
LED Headlight H7 ราคาคู่ล่ะ 2,600 บาท<o :Stick Out Tongue: ></o :Stick Out Tongue: >
LED Headlight H11 ราคาคู่ล่ะ 2,600 บาท<o :Stick Out Tongue: ></o :Stick Out Tongue: >
LED Headlight HB4 ราคาคู่ล่ะ 2,600 บาท
*Web ของเรา*

www.xenonthai.com 
www.siamautopart.com
www.กล้องถอยหลัง.com 
[FLASH=425,350]http://www.youtube.com/v/WHX_34bzpGk[/FLASH]
[FLASH=425,350]http://www.youtube.com/v/YskWSX7EX3Y[/FLASH]

----------


## xenon001

ขายไฟหน้าLEDราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟตัดหมอกมอเตอร์ไซค์

----------

